# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Is that awful competition banner here to stay?

## Kyle123

Is that banner here to stay or can it be optional? It takes up far too much space

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Was just going to post the same - Most annoying

----------


## arlu1201

IMO, even some signatures or avatars take quite a bit of space but no one complains about that.  :Smilie:

----------


## arthurbr

I agree with posts 1 and 2

----------


## arthurbr

> IMO, even some signatures or avatars take quite a bit of space but no one complains about that.



One can black list a  member with large avatars or signatures - We can't do anything about that banner imposed on us and on EACH page

----------


## romperstomper

> IMO, even some signatures or avatars take quite a bit of space but no one complains about that.



I seem to recall there have in fact been mentions of certain ridiculously large signatures. And your one line post takes up half a screen unless one turns off avatar and signature display...

----------


## Kyle123

I've had sigs and avatars turned off for a while now an just turned them back on. Hadn't realised mine was so big - time for a cull methinks.

At least we've got the option to turn off sigs and avatars - no such luck with the banner

On the subject of space, can we sort this ---------------------------------------->>

Out please, I know it's for ads if you're not signed in, but we are and the space remains....

----------


## arlu1201

We will have the option to turn off the banner shortly.

----------


## Kyle123

Thanks Arlette, what about this space? --------->

----------


## arlu1201

I will check with the tech team if they cant get it removed for the signed in members.

----------

